# Shampoo and Conditioner



## tucky (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi!! its been a long time, I have been super busy lately.
Tucky's hair is not that soft it is kind of frizzy and dull. So I was wondering which shampoo would be right for her. 
Also she has terrible tear stains, I bought angels eyes and Lavish face wash and it hasn't done much.Should I cut all her stained hair off and let it grow again? The other day I took her to the some beauty salon for dogs and she came back so *white*!! So I wonder if you knew which type of shampoo they used on her.

Here is a picture of my baby Tucky she is now 5 months old!

Thank you very much!
Maria and Tucky


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

I too would love a good recommendation on a shampoo!
!


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

I love Chris Christiansen white on white shampoo. I also use their after bathe conditioner. It smells so good! The shampoo keeps my malts hair pure white. I also use the spa lavish face wash. I love it and it does a great job. For tear stains, I sprinkle Thomas Lab eye stain on their food every day. I also feed them grain free food, Taste of the Wild. They have no tear staining at all. Lilly got tear stains when she was teething only. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tucky (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I use Bobbie Panta Gorgeous Dog shampoo and I :heart: Pet Head Strawberry Yogurt Leave in Conditioner...she smells so good for days afterward. *


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

Wow! That's a lot of staining. 

One thing I used on my past Maltese was Tear Stain Remover | The Safe and Effective solution for Cats and Dogs by Eye Envy. It took a couple of weeks using daily but then only once a month. It may take your little guy longer.

My breeder who I just picked up my new 12 week old baby told me it's the food that has dye in it that can cause staining. Plus feeding her distilled water to decrease minerals that cause staining. 

Also to use Collrium human eye wash or if can't find, Bausch & Laum (sp?).
She also suggested washing face dailywith Proline from CherryBook 800-524-0820

Good luck!
P.S. Ask the groomer what they used!


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

Also, make sure all treats and chewies are all natural with no dyes or anything else artificial. I also use distilled water. If they are eating a high quality food then they are getting all the minerals they need. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tucky is adorable. I think maybe her tear stains are due to teething and will hopefully go away if she doesn't have blocked tear ducts. It does appear that the newer hair around her eyes growing in is white. I use Chris Christensen Spectrum Ten Shampoo and Conditioner, it is excellent. I also use their White on White Shampoo but you shouldn't use this every shampoo as it is very drying to the fur. It's important to keep her face as dry as possible. I would consider trimming some of the hair from her face to lessen the stain.

You should give her Spring water. I only use a glass or ceramic bowl for that......no plastic.


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't know I'm not supposed to use white on white every shampoo  I'll get some spectrum 10 to try. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

I use this for my 3 Maltese. The doc at the vet was surprised on how soft their hair is. She said they were the softest dog they ever touch. Idk if she's telling the truth.. Lol!! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Since her coat is dry I would not use a whitening shampoo at all for a while. I really like Pure Paws reconstructing shampoo and silk cream conditioner. You dilute it and leave it on for 5 mins (if you can get them to cooperate, if not 2-3 mins still works). Oh my gosh it's good stuff. My guy has a horrible coat (may not even be full maltese), so it may not be a fair comparison. But his coat was super dry when we got him and it's not at all now. The Chris Christensen products are also really good. Dry coats can also be diet related so I'd make sure she's eating a good quality food.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

I use Pure Paws H2o shampoo and conditioner. I also use Pure Paws Cream Silk. I put it on, then wrap Isabella in a towel for 10 min or so then rinse. If you go to YouTube Pure Paws has an awesome video of how to bathe a Maltese. Isabella's coat is as soft as silk. If you find a mat that you have missed remove it while your fluff is wet and has the Cream Silk on. Works like magic. Hope this helps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

I must try this pure paws! Sounds awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I use the tropi clean and spa lavish. Also wipe Boo's eyes with the Bausch and Laum Fresh Eyes every day and comb out with a little mustache comb. He does not have bad staining but I don't know if it is because of what I am doing. He also uses a water bottle and not a bowl.


----------



## tucky (Mar 1, 2013)

thank you all very muchh !!!


----------



## tucky (Mar 1, 2013)

thank youu!


----------



## tucky (Mar 1, 2013)

pehirsch said:


> Wow! That's a lot of staining.
> 
> One thing I used on my past Maltese was Tear Stain Remover | The Safe and Effective solution for Cats and Dogs by Eye Envy. It took a couple of weeks using daily but then only once a month. It may take your little guy longer.
> 
> ...


thank youu!


----------

